# Garrard Watches



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a gold Garrard watch dating from 1979 which was supposed to be given to my father as a long service award. Its a gold case with steel back and an automatic.

To be honest its seen better days , i wore it a lot in my youth and its been knocked about a fair bit. It runs fairly well - losing approx 4 minutes a day..

My question is ....

Is it likely to have any real value ?

Is it worth getting restored/ repaired, it would need a new crystal and the case could do with polishing restoring and obviously a service to correct its timekeeping.

How much is all this likely to cost and is it worth it on a comercial basis, I might get it done anyway, after all its my fathers long service watch which was issued to me due to his untimely and early death

Thanks

17b


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Good quality, and well worth spending a few quid on it, particularly given its sentimental value.

You could easily clean the case and crystal up yourself (assuming the crystal is acrylic), there are tutorials available on the forum that'll show you how.

If money is a real issue, you might be able to regulate it yourself, but it wouldn't cost too much to have it properly serviced.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Dont know much about these watches but i would say do it anyway due to its sentimental value.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

They are good watches, although they do not fetch high prices, although that would depend on what you call high prices. In my opinion they are slightly under valued, in the future they will probably become more collectable.

To answer your questions more specifically

Not any real value, bar its gold, they don't fetch high prices in mint condition, of course it has sentimental value.

Yes its worth getting at least serviced, Garrard used good movements, i have one with a nice polished eta movement, keeps great time -5 seconds a day.

A good service, regulation should not be much. A new crystal should not be much. Iam sure a polish should not be to much. So if that's all it needs then i would say its worth it, not so much commercially, more worth it sentimentally


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for your rplies guys...

i guess i'll get it done, soonish - i think the crystal is acrylic, but it has a chip so will need replacing..

recommendations for service / repair - approx cost including polishing and crystal...

oh..

nearly forgot the second hand fell off a few years ago, i opened the case and removed it - but subsequently lost it - should it be easy to get one ??

I'll try to add some pics later...

cheers

17b


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

OK here we go - pics make it look worse than it actualy is.. they are all FULL RES (10MP) if you wanna download and look in detail

http://pics.17bex.com/#3.0

cheers


----------

